

Show HN: Couch – Bring order to Social media Chaos - nickbalestra
http://cou.ch

======
jpallen
What are you guys doing that will give us a compelling reason to switch from
Hootsuite?

Our team is only a handful of people but we've found Hootsuite really useful
for making sure everyone has access to the same feeds and being able to see
what we're all doing without stepping on each others' toes. It's also great
that it lets us have one unified overview of all of our social networks
(although its support for Facebook and G+ is nowhere near as good as for
Twitter). If you guys can nail these two things, but actually make G+ and FB
feel like they aren't just afterthoughts then we'd definitely be willing to
give it a go!

~~~
nickbalestra
We have Facebook in and working on G+ right now. The approach is completely
different then Hootsuite where you have this kind of multicolumn dashboard
instead we let you organise in single streams everything so that you have a
proper unified timeline contextualized depending on your needs, we also
extract people and all the media shared allowing you to search trough them.
For twitter we also provide much more then just keyword search mentions and
hashtag but we have a complete boolean filtering in realtime for the whole
firehose that can nail down whatever you need filtering out the noise.

------
nekgrim
Looks really great!

I have some questions:

\- Does it manage multiple Twitter Accounts?

\- Can I use it with App.net? Identi.ca? What is supported?

\- What will be the pricing, when beta is over?

\- Do you have a roadmap?

\- iOS/Android apps on the roadmap? Or just APIs?

Thanks!

~~~
nickbalestra
Sure Multiple Twitter accounts are in together with whole firehose access
filtrable by even complex booleans that normally just listeners tools like
radian6 offers. Facebook also in there, together with Instagram, working on g+
and Linkedin and next will be firehose for tumblr, Wordpress, Disqus. We have
a roadmap but we are focusing on the beta now to fine tune everything. Ios
apps are also on the roadmap of course

------
stipsan
Yes finally! But I want to see Behind the Scenes blogposts about the
development! :O

------
nobullet
meople.net is free and allows to view your streams of more than 10 social
networks in one place. Even more: it doesn't require your email: all you have
to do is login into your favorite networks.

